# Perdido Bay Redfish.



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

he measured in at 25.5 inches. I caught him two days ago on a purple topped yo-zuri pinns minnow. not really in the bay buy in a really accessible spot by my house on the bay.

https://maps.google.com/?ll=30.42009,-87.350104&spn=0.00112,0.00142&t=h&z=20

there are a ton of them up in there in the morning. i caught him at about 7:30 am. I saw several of them in there but you have to go in real soft because its really skinny in there and you can spook them rather quickly. also on a windy day be ready to throw something a little heavier than that pinns minnow. I landed it in the reeds way more than i would have liked. lol


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice red,Isee your still kicking it in the Manta-Ray!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

love it man


----------



## mayko (May 13, 2012)

nice man. i live right over in lillian al over the bridge. did u ever fish under the bridge in perdio bay. i heard they catch alot of reds, and sheephead out there. ill be going to the new lauch ramp they built to test out my yak before i take it into the gulf. give me a shout sometimes if u everwant to fish there.


----------

